# Enough Gun!?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Think there would be anything left of a fox ? LOL


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I really want to find a video of someone firing that beast. Anyone seen one?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.sskindustries.com This is J.D.Jones site. If you ever deal with him you'll be treated like you are their only customer.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a hand cannon in 45/70 from him and it is a hand full to shoot, I took one black bear and one caribou with it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice going Barry!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the .375JDJ in a 14" SSK Krome with the TSOB mount.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That round was designed as an anti terrorist weapon. You shoot at the vehicle they are riding in and it removes it from around them, I hear its real humane that way.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I got mine from ssk industries and had the chrome finish and the same mount for the scope, i don't use it as much any more due to getting older and out to kill something. I have taken 2 antelope with the tc in 6.5 TCU and that worked out pretty good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They're greeat shooters aren't they Barry ? Do you have a muzzle brake ?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats not a rifle thats a canon haha. But man would it be fun to try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could be right poe, I wonder where the line is drawn between the two ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have it magnaported and that helps but, I have a 357 Maximun that when I put a scope on it I had to have a muzzel brake up on it to keep the scopes from loosing an o ring seal. Every time I sent it back to the factroy they said that is should hold up and would fix it no problem. I got tired of that so I had a local guy put a break on it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Small world... I also have a 357 Maximum in a 14" I don't have a brake or ports on it. I have a T/C one piece mount and an old Tasco 1-4.25x32 that has lasted through several thousand rounds. I also have a 7-30 Waters, it's ported and a non ported 44 mag 14"( I think I'll sell that one). Do you have any others ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I have three frames and a .22 lr, 357 mag shot, 7-IMSHA, as well as a 10" and 14" 6.5 TCU. My 357 Max. is a 10". I quite hunting with a handgun as much as I used too due to knees and feet problems.


----------

